# Braplast 3ltr Hinged lid Boxes



## Prem Morph (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi I wanted to test the water here I'm thinking of getting some more Braplast hinged lid boxes the 3ltr size and selling the surplus for £1.30 a box are these of interest to anyone price structure anticipated would be this

1-10 boxes £1.30 each 
11-50 boxes £1.20 each
51-100 boxes £1.10 each

these make very good hatchling boxes when built into racks suitable for most species of hatchlings I am able to get either
clear bases and clear lids or
white base clear lids 

Measurements, LxWxH 245x185x75mm. Hinged top, stackable translucent/white plastic box with small ventilation holes. 

The lids are vented and the boxes can be stacked without blocking the vent holes if your taking things to shows and having them on tables etc. 

Your comments are welcomed and if possible which colour base is more appropriate clear or white


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

to be honest mate they are already available to 1p less than you are selling each 

10 tubs are £2.10 cheaper

and £10.50 saving on 50 tubs

3 Ltr Hatchling stackable boxes Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Prem Morph (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input mate this is the point of the thread I have looked around for prices but obviously not found these ones.

I could match these prices or maybe even better them slightly but I have to buy a great deal more to start with.

So this again is my point can I have peoples thoughts good or bad whether they would be interested in these boxes and if so what colour base would be the best 

white or clear


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

i would be intrested at the right price


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Only 93p each here single

Lucky Reptile Braplast Boxes - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Prem Morph (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep they must be buying them by the lorry load to do that price for singles but no discount for mutiples to match that price would be hard to do but possible given enough interest and larger orders could possibly still get them for less but I'll have to buy a lot more 

keep them coming lads and lasses


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I was looking at getting these myself... some of the 5ltr ones for the climbers/burrowers, and some of the ones you have in the OP.. but as with everyone else, cost is a factor. I was going to get 10 of each, and see how the spiders like it...


----------

